# Oklahoma Bluemuda



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

Wanted to start a journal on my backyard Bluemuda experiment. Starting with common Bermuda maintained at .5" HOC for the year.

Didn't grab a before picture, but here you can see the backyard in the background on 9/2



Started with a heavy dose of PGR on 9/17 (T-Nex) at .75oz/k. My normal app rate for this year has been .5oz/K so bumped it up a little.

9/18 scalped to 3/8"



9/19 Verticut with SunJoe (sharpened blades) on 5 setting





Bagged with the Honda HRX and finished with another pass at 3/8" with the Tru-Cut to leave it ready for seed





After 2 soil samples, was confident in my fertilizer approach. Running XStart 8-24-4 at 3lbs/k for the initial and will come back with more N in a few weeks. Seed choice was Barenburg Turf Blue HGT.





Used my old Scotts Mini Edguard to apply seed at a setting of "3" and putting seed down at 2.5lbs/k making double passes



Finished up with water for 10min to close the evening out. Will dial in watering schedule to keep seed damp throughout the first 10 days evaluating as I go.



Here's the destruction tools for the day


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Good luck! It's going to be interesting to watch all of these bluemuda projects this year. Keep us updated.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

I'm anxious to follow this. If I was going to be in this house longer, it's something I would be interested in trying.


----------



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

First failure-forgot to set the rachio watering schedule, so first watering today was at Noon. Seed was dryer than I would have preferred but shouldn't impact things too bad.

Thinking I'll start tomorrow with a 10am, 1:30pm and 5pm watering schedule for 7min on the rotary zone and 5 min on the fixed spray head zones which are the sides of the house. Will see how damp that keeps things during germination.

*You can see in my mower picture that the front yard is scalped and ready to go for a PRG overseed, going to be doing a direct comparison on each overseeding type. That seed should go down today with a Fert program specific to my soil testing in my front yard.


----------



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

Day 11 update-signs of germination are starting to pop up!


----------



## TulsaGrassGuy (Aug 19, 2020)

Good luck, Okie! I'll be following along...


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Do you have any places where it seems zero germination took place?


----------



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

Dangerlawn said:


> Do you have any places where it seems zero germination took place?


Yes I do, it seems to be in spots where Bermuda was thicker so hoping it just is taking more time to push through. I'll be patient for a few more days on it-and my backup plan is some peat moss and additional seed. I think with the *** I would have seen better results overseeding earlier with warmer temps. Time will tell if my theory is right.


----------



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

Day 18 update. Starting to see more consistent color and germination. Still have spots where no germination is happening, and some spots are lagging by about a week. Dropped another .5lb N/k to push it with some warmer temps this week and have backed off watering to twice a day.


----------



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

Day 29 update. Not happy with the germination of several areas in my backyard. Seed was laying on ground for several weeks visible in these areas. Overall color is coming in nice and the Bermuda still has not recovered very well. In spots where I saw great germination I'm very impressed, but overall not as successful as I would have hoped for yet. I know *** is slow to grow so continuing to give it time and water. Daytime temps dropped below 60 for past two days so hoping to continue to see growth as it cools off. Planning on dropping another .5lb/k of N this week to continue pushing things hard.


----------



## Taylorscottmiles (Jan 14, 2021)

curious how this all looks now that it's been a bit warm lately around here.


----------



## OKCBermuda (Jul 12, 2019)

Update: I did nothing to the yard this winter, work got super busy. Overall my plan was to kill the experiment and move back into just a Bermuda yard. THEN spring warm up started bringing the *** to life again-and I've decided to continue the experiment. POA has been a problem-word of advice don't skip the tenacity app at seed time or a pre-emergent post seeding. I've got a lot of POA to figure out.
February 26 you can see the green color it kept all winter-and the bare spots that never recovered. This was not a thick grow in by any means.

This weekend went out and cut it down to .5" and it's really starting to come to life!


----------



## coachemf (Jun 26, 2018)

Any updates here? Curious and interested in doing a Bluemuda project.


----------

